# للخبراء وكل من يستطيع المساعدة فى اعطال السيارات



## assrar (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اطرح المشكلة لذوى الخبرة من المهندسين وكل من يسطيع المساعدة

تم توضيب ماكينة شاحنة مرسيدس 
طقم شنبر جديد
قميص جديد
بستون قديم
وبعد التركيب والتسغيل السيارة بتسخن دايما 
تم تغير الرديتر
طلمبة المياة
حساس الحرارة
والكارثة صار تاكل زيت
الحل ارجوكم انا فى ورطه


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز 000هنالك عده اسباب
1-اذا كانت المكابس القديمه بها استهلاك0
2-اذاكان استهلاك في اخاديد حلقات المكبس0
3-في حاله تركيب حلقات المكبس بالشكل الغير صحيح0
4-هنالك سبب مهم هو اذا تم تغير توقيت مضخه الوقود0


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 مارس 2010)

أخي الفاضل 
ما السر في تغيير الشنبر ، والقمصان ، وعدم تغيير المكبس ؟
ان تآكل الشنبر يعني تآكل مجاري المكبس ، ثم هل تأكدتم من ان خلوص الشنبر الجديد مع مجاريه في المكبس صحيحة ؟ 
ثم هل تأكدتم من سلامة مجاري المكابس ؟.
أخشي أخي أن التصرف لم يكن حكيما ، فإن من التعليمات الاولية هي : عدم تركيب شنبر جديد علي مكبس قديم .

راجع هذا الرابط ، وتأكد من انكم قمتم بكل الخطوات المذكورة فيه .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128700.html


----------



## نابلسي (2 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز 

بما انو تم تبديل القمصان ولسا الشحن بسخن فأن السلندر اما مشعور (مكسور) او القمصان غير متساويين مع راس السلندر اثناء الخراطة, هادا عشان السخونة .

هلا عشان اكل الزيت ربما يكون زي ما حكو الشباب مكان الرينجات(الشنابر) خربان او نوعية الرينجات او غلط في بولش السلندر بعد الخراطة.

اسال اي اشي في مجال خراطة المحركات.


----------



## سمير شربك (3 مارس 2010)

فهمت من المشكلة أنه تم تنزيل المحرك وفرطه 
وبدلت تقريبا كل اللازم حتى أنك استعملت بستونات بدل الراكبة يمكن مستعمل اصلي الماني وهذا لاعيب به إن ضمنه لك الطورنو والميكانيسيان 
ثم أنك لم تذكر شيء عن الكولاسات والتي هي عبارة عن ست قطع ولا عن اصلاح طرمبة المازوت 
وباعتبار أنك بدلت الرادياتور بجديد وطرمبة الماء 
فالمشكلة تكمن بأنك بخلت على المحرك 
ويمكن أن تكون المشكلة في اختيار الطورنو المناسب 
أو يمكن هناك مشكلة بالسلندر أو بالكولاسات 

لاأدري ماهي إمكانيات الميكانيسيان الذي أجرى لك العمرة


----------



## assrar (4 مايو 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> فهمت من المشكلة أنه تم تنزيل المحرك وفرطه
> وبدلت تقريبا كل اللازم حتى أنك استعملت بستونات بدل الراكبة يمكن مستعمل اصلي الماني وهذا لاعيب به إن ضمنه لك الطورنو والميكانيسيان
> ثم أنك لم تذكر شيء عن الكولاسات والتي هي عبارة عن ست قطع ولا عن اصلاح طرمبة المازوت
> وباعتبار أنك بدلت الرادياتور بجديد وطرمبة الماء
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
شكرا للتواصل
ولكن عذرا فكافة العبارات المستخدمة من شخصكم الكريم لا افهمها
كالكولاسات والطورنو والميكانيسيان وطرمبة المازوت


----------



## assrar (4 مايو 2010)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> اخي العزيز 000هنالك عده اسباب
> 1-اذا كانت المكابس القديمه بها استهلاك0
> 2-اذاكان استهلاك في اخاديد حلقات المكبس0
> 3-في حاله تركيب حلقات المكبس بالشكل الغير صحيح0
> 4-هنالك سبب مهم هو اذا تم تغير توقيت مضخه الوقود0


 

السلام عليكم
المكابس بحاله جيدة ولا يوجد بها خلل
بالنسبه لتركيب الشنبر ليست المرة الاولى لى بمعنى انها مركبه صحيحة بزاوية تباعد 120 درجة
بالنسبة لطلمبة الديزل تم توضيبها وقال العامل يجب تركيبها على 9 ولكن لا فائدة من 9 او 15 فالمشكلة قائمة
نرجو الحل ارجوكم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم 
1- هل قمتم بقياس ضغط المكابس بجهاز قياس الضغط ؟
2- هل تم فحص مجاري الشنابر والتأكد من سلامتها ؟
3- ما الاجراء الذي اتبعتموه لتحديد حالة المكابس؟
3- هل هناك دخان ازرق او يميل الي اللون الازرق في غازات العادم ؟
4- هل أجريتم اي اصلاح في رأس الاسطوانات ؟ 
5 - ما أخبار عمود المرفق وسبائكه ؟ 
هذه اسئلة تحتاج الي اجابات ليتمكن الزملاء من المشاركة .


----------

